# Blackwater Photography Captures Young Octopus With Transparent Head, You Can See Brain



## SeaBreeze

Blackwater Photographer Captures A Young Octopus With A Transparent Head, And You Can Even See Its Brain​


> We humans have successfully photographed a black hole, landed rovers on Mars, and sent spacecraft to the dark side of the moon. However, our very own planet remains one of the last unknown frontiers – one that is deceptively familiar, too.
> 
> The ocean is the lifeblood of Earth, covering over 70 percent of the planet’s surface, driving weather, regulating temperature, and ultimately supporting life. Throughout history, the ocean has been a vital source of transport, commerce, growth, and inspiration.
> 
> But more than 80% of the ocean remains unexplored.
> 
> Drawn by this mystery, Taipei-based photographer Wu Yung-sen has been shooting underwater for years.





> The incredible images highlight just how delicate this creature is; the baby’s transparent body allows an observer to even see its brain​










https://www.boredpanda.com/blackwater-photography-wu-yung-sen/


----------



## Aunt Marg

SeaBreeze said:


> Blackwater Photographer Captures A Young Octopus With A Transparent Head, And You Can Even See Its Brain​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.boredpanda.com/blackwater-photography-wu-yung-sen/


What amazes me about such seemingly fragile creatures, is how so many can live and dive to depths in the oceans that would crush even made made vehicles, yet nature has provided these creatures with the ability to withstand the pressures of fathoms under the sea.

Truly amazing capture!


----------



## Phoenix

I assume that it evolved to be transparent, so that others creatures that would damage or eat it wouldn't as easily be able to see it.  It's hiding in plain sight.


----------



## RadishRose

I've read that octopuses are intelligent and can be affectionate.


----------



## Phoenix

RadishRose said:


> I've read that octopuses are intelligent and can be affectionate.


I've read that too.  I even saw a documentary on it.  They are amazing critters.


----------



## Murrmurr

I recommend an interesting channel on youtube called Octolab where you'll see their smarts and also that they have various personalities.


----------



## rgp

Netflix had a documentary about a man, and an Octopus that actually formed a relationship. I know it sounds far fetched, but it was really interesting to watch them 'bond' . The little Octopus would actually climb up / swim up onto the man's chest , and let him [the man] pet him [the Octopus] 

If "we" lived in water.....they would make a great pet .


----------



## OneEyedDiva

I'm just seeing this. Yet another amazing sea creature.


----------



## Tish

Wow, that is amazing.


----------



## RadishRose

Murrmurr said:


> I recommend an interesting channel on youtube called Octolab where you'll see their smarts and also that they have various personalities.


I just saw this, too. I have it on now! It's so nice, thanks @Murrmurr !


----------



## OneEyedDiva

RadishRose said:


> I've read that octopuses are intelligent and can be affectionate.


They are. I remember getting a kick out of an article about an octopus that found out how to climb out of a tank he was encased in. I'm almost finished watching My Octopus Teacher on Netflix. It's about a diver who studies then forms a bond with an octopus who exhibited some clever moves for self preservation. She came to trust him enough to let him get close and they even touch.


----------



## SmoothSeas

​


----------

